# Looking for some classes



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

Hello I need and am looking for where and hopefully soon take a BT Field sobriaty and radar class. Got a reserve gig and need the certs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

MPTC Training Programs - Executive Office of Public Safety


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You have been a member since 03? I dont thnk we have met, im unemployed and live with my parents.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Throw in a couple grammer classes and you should be good to go...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

Bigape9 said:


> Hello I need and am looking for where and hopefully soon take a BT Field sobriaty and radar class. Got a reserve gig and need the certs.


Your hiring department should be of assistance if those will be part of your responsibility?


----------



## The Bad LT (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey Jimmy, all those courses are on the MPTC website or CJIS. I need radar, so let me know which one you go too.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Not sure if its changed but one thing they forget to mention is that after you get "certified" in radar they wont send your certificate to you until you have a form signed saying you've done 24hours of radar with an officer trained in radar. make sure you actually have someone in your department that has that cert sign off or you'll look like foolish at your first ticket appeal.


----------



## clancy-dawg (Mar 30, 2004)

Mozzarella said:


> Throw in a couple grammer classes and you should be good to go...


Maybe_* grammar *_and spelling classes.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I never really understood the need\purpose for radar Cert. It does not take a nuclear physicist to figure it out. Point and click and on regular intervals check it's calibration with a tuning fork. Out of calibration you get it calibrated. Most have the self calibrate though thats not always accurate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

CJIS said:


> I never really understood the need\purpose for radar Cert. It does not take a nuclear physicist to figure it out. Point and click and on regular intervals check it's calibration with a tuning fork. Out of calibration you get it calibrated. Most have the self calibrate though thats not always accurate.


$$$


----------



## Fuzzy Bacon Bear (Aug 8, 2011)

CJIS:603051 said:


> I never really understood the need\purpose for radar Cert.


Bloody liberal Judges. The courts are stuck in the 70's when the radar units were small nuclear reactors.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

I just now caught on that this is you RPD...Whats new?


----------

